# How to check Ethernet card Error



## darkstar (Dec 22, 2008)

can somebody help me how to check ethernet card error such input error, CRC etc like Cisco Catalyst switch?

Thank You


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2008)

*netstat -s* or for a specific interface *netstat -sI rl0*


----------



## darkstar (Dec 22, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> *netstat -s* or for a specific interface *netstat -sI rl0*



I got error like this:
[d3d3@ns1 ~]$ sudo netstat -sI nfe0
Warning: socket(AF_INET6): Protocol not supported
Warning: socket(AF_INET6): Protocol not supported

but if i use this command:
[d3d3@ns1 ~]$ sudo netstat -I nfe0 s
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
nfe0   1500 <Link#1>      00:15:f2:05:28:66   959212     0   939217     0     0
nfe0   1500 xx.xx.xx.xx/ ns1                 877411     -   917509     -     -


----------

